# Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Also, weekly reminder: *Helgi*, you're up next.
> 
> If anyone is ever struggling to come up with a nomination, it may help to browse the TC Most Recommended String Quartets list on Page 2 here.
> 
> ...


----------

